# female cat humping ME



## patches2593 (Jul 13, 2012)

so ive noticed that whenever i am laying on my bed, my cat who is a female and spayed, will come over and hump me. she'll meow and knead and hump me and so ill kick her off.

why???:?


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 13, 2012)

How long ago was she neutered. Is she lonely and looking for attention. Has she been dewormed lately. The meowing and kneading is their kind of affection. Is she related to Katie's Fraggles - sorry couldn't resist that one. If she continues humping perhaps like Fraggles they left on of her ovaries attached. Just a thought.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 13, 2012)

Can you get her more toys, so she can entertain herself if you don't have the time with her that she seems to want?


----------



## MagPie (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry I giggled a little when I read this. I've never seen a female cat hump but I have seen my mom's female dog hump when she would get excited.

Fraggles is never going to live down the humping haha.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 15, 2012)

We just had a cat in our clinic that was having problems acting like she was in heat. But she had been spayed at another clinic 3 years ago. Turns out when Doc went back in he found ovarian tissue left from the spay, We havent gotten a call back that she has still been acting that way?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 16, 2012)

She must like you.. LOLOL ok sorry I had to.

Nope, me and cats dont get along... wishing you luck!!


----------



## patches2593 (Jul 16, 2012)

hahh thx everyone. idk its just all of a sudden. she was spayed along time ago so not sure why.


----------

